# Winter Raccoon Trapping



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

When the weather is below 30 does that effect the raccoons movement?on by rivers what are the ***** looking for when the water is froze


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

well i dont trap anywhere near rivers or anything, but it was bout twenty below and 2 foot of snow since christmas, then it warmed up to 20-30 at night for lows and the ***** are moving again, they arent going far becuase of snow so deep but they are coming out of dens more often now, and if the waters froze over they will still be around just not very thick


----------



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

where wuld u look for them and wat time and weather


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

just look along the bank for springs or watever you would want to call it, im trapping at a gravel pit right now and along the edges every once in a while there will be a spot thats thawed about the size of a basketball, check around these spots for tracks, also any spot where you think there might be a den, they a probably not doing much diddling around if there is deep snow, just going between den, easy food, and water, and look when a warm front moves through and the daily temp goes up a bit


----------

